# Youth Hunt 350 Legend Buck



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

My son got a 350 for Christmas last year and got the chance to shoot a nice buck Sunday morning at 95 yds. 150gr Deer season double lung shot, deer ran about 150 yds with minimal blood trail until the last 60 yds.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. That's a unique rack.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s great!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations young man...and you too proud papa!
Great shot on an excellent buck.
And I too really like that rack.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats young man


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

The smile says it all! Congrats!!!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Buck, the 350 is a great gun.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Congrats!


----------

